# Engine light on/blinking, traction control light on, stabilizer light on, car shaking



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yes it is. Fuel quality, ignition system function("starting coil"), internal engine mechanical condition all affect spark plug condition.

The blinking light was due the engine misfiring. That misfiring is also most likely why the stability system was giving warnings.

The catalyst failure could either be the cause of the misfire (a blocked catalyst leads to misfires) or an effect. The misfires were caused by something else, but the unburned fuel from the misfire events poisoned the catalyst.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

When you've finished discovering your unfortunate plight, don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jolene (May 29, 2019)

I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze that has the same problems. My car is once again back in the shop for the 6th time for this issue. They told me the first time it was a spark plug, the second time a spark plug and the mechanic did not clean out the old spark plug. They have no idea and it also has carbon coming out. I started complaining at 12,000 miles. This **** car is a lemon. This happens when I go to get on the highway, about 700 feet from starting it up to go. It dogs down starts missing and I’m afraid I’m going to get killed. I need to find out who else has this and how did you get your car replaced.


----------



## TFrank386 (May 30, 2019)

Yes, I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo and around 62,000 the check engine light, Service Traction Control and Service Stabilitrack warnings suddenly appeared along with loss of power and reduced gas mileage and a terrible screeching sound. After some research, I found out the problem was with the PCV diaphragm which is built into the Valve Cover. I ordered a new OEM valve cover and self installed it this evening. After making the repairs, all of the issues were corrected except for the screeching sound BUT the screeching only occurs when I back off the throttle. Any advice on what I can do to correct this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jolene said:


> I have a 2018 Chevy Cruze that has the same problems. My car is once again back in the shop for the 6th time for this issue. They told me the first time it was a spark plug, the second time a spark plug and the mechanic did not clean out the old spark plug. They have no idea and it also has carbon coming out. I started complaining at 12,000 miles. This **** car is a lemon. This happens when I go to get on the highway, about 700 feet from starting it up to go. It dogs down starts missing and I’m afraid I’m going to get killed. I need to find out who else has this and how did you get your car replaced.






TFrank386 said:


> Yes, I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo and around 62,000 the check engine light, Service Traction Control and Service Stabilitrack warnings suddenly appeared along with loss of power and reduced gas mileage and a terrible screeching sound. After some research, I found out the problem was with the PCV diaphragm which is built into the Valve Cover. I ordered a new OEM valve cover and self installed it this evening. After making the repairs, all of the issues were corrected except for the screeching sound BUT the screeching only occurs when I back off the throttle. Any advice on what I can do to correct this?



Welcome Aboard!:welcome: to the both of you.

You should create your own thread and post the codes. If you do not know what they are, go to AutoZone or another major parts store and have them read them for free. 

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourselves and your Cruzes' here.


----------



## imdylan7 (11 mo ago)

right now traction control light is on, "stabilizer" light is on, engine light is on or blinking when pressed on gas, car is shaking and losing power. Looking at the codes it showed misfire cylinder 1, i changed all spark plugs and coil pack. Started car backup ran for about 10 minutes and all previous alarms returned. Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## SeanIcymi (7 mo ago)

imdylan7 said:


> right now traction control light is on, "stabilizer" light is on, engine light is on or blinking when pressed on gas, car is shaking and losing power. Looking at the codes it showed misfire cylinder 1, i changed all spark plugs and coil pack. Started car backup ran for about 10 minutes and all previous alarms returned. Not sure where to go from here.


 Mine is doing this as well. Come to find out there is a recall for the PCV Line and I already replaced it before and spark plugs. Along with map sensor, turbo sensor, O2 sensors in bank 1 and 2. Then i flushed out the coolant system and new thermostat.

Today I replaced the valve cover, coil and and another sensor that goes into the rear intake. I'm at a loss. Chevy certainly sold us a lemon.


----------



## imdylan7 (11 mo ago)

SeanIcymi said:


> Mine is doing this as well. Come to find out there is a recall for the PCV Line and I already replaced it before and spark plugs. Along with map sensor, turbo sensor, O2 sensors in bank 1 and 2. Then i flushed out the coolant system and new thermostat.
> 
> Today I replaced the valve cover, coil and and another sensor that goes into the rear intake. I'm at a loss. Chevy certainly sold us a lemon.


mine was my ecm, had some corrosion on them which also lead to a busted coil pack 2 times. Not sure why it happened but bout 3000 miles in from cleaning and issue has resolved itself


----------



## SeanIcymi (7 mo ago)

imdylan7 said:


> mine was my ecm, had some corrosion on them which also lead to a busted coil pack 2 times. Not sure why it happened but bout 3000 miles in from cleaning and issue has resolved itself


That's a pretty expensive part. I'm gonna buy spark plugs tomorrow, but wondering if I should try changing the negative cable, like others suggested first.


----------



## imdylan7 (11 mo ago)

SeanIcymi said:


> That's a pretty expensive part. I'm gonna buy spark plugs tomorrow, but wondering if I should try changing the negative cable, like others suggested first.


I was able to get away with cleaning ecm with electrical cleaner and brass brush, issue went away


----------



## SeanIcymi (7 mo ago)

It worked. Dang was it dirty! I appreciate it!


----------



## SeanIcymi (7 mo ago)

It worked. Dang was it dirty! I appreciate it!


----------



## imdylan7 (11 mo ago)

SeanIcymi said:


> It worked. Dang was it dirty! I appreciate it!


glad I could help man Mines been going strong for a while now, hope yours does as well


----------



## skipjack (7 mo ago)

Does the ECM need to be reprogrammed after cleaning?


----------



## imdylan7 (11 mo ago)

I would think the only reason to reprogram that is if u were to replace the entire harness which is u end up having to change out plug in will cost u close to 2000 to change harness out. So I decided to clean mine up and hope for the best and still running smoothly today


----------

